
Show HN: A tool for investors to view financial results of public companies - arpban
http://inclist.co
======
arpban
hey HN,

Inclist is a tool for investors to view financial results of public companies,
all at one place.

Why i wanted to build this thing?

whenever I have some extra money, instead of keeping them in bank, I like to
invest it in stocks. Usually I download their annual reports of past 5 years
and then use excel sheets to analyse the annual and quarterly results.

But like most people, I am not a full time investor. I spend most of my time
coding and making things.

So i wanted to build a market analyst, which would collect all the financial
data of companies, and make it easier for investors to select and filter out
the good companies.

And that's what inclist does. Here you can view all the annual results,
quarterly results and balance sheet of public companies.

i hope you will find it useful :)

PS: As of now, it is only available for companies listed in India. But i will
be releasing it for companies in US very soon.

